# Millport, Isle of Cumbrae



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Any members ever taken their motorhome over to Millport (Cumbrae).

I'm ashamed to say I've never been to Millport yet.
Is it easy to find somewhere to wildcamp on the island? I don't expect there are any official campsites there.

Is there enough on the island to amuse us for 3 or 4 days?

Thanks


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning Hez,
I've only been to Millport one a few years ago, we actually just had a daytrip over.

Whilst it's a lovely little spot I doubt there would be enough to keep you busy for a few days. I'm sure you could relax with no probs, or go for a walk etc, but we hired bikes & cycled round it in a couple of hours & that includes stopping to look at views etc - it's only about 10 miles round if i remember rightly.
There's a golf course (if you have silly trousers & a pink diamond jumper  ), but I think you'd be better spending your time on the beach or snoozing!
I had a great couple of pints of Guiness though


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

the island is small. Try Bute from Weymess bay. Great Island. Lots to see and many places to relax.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Alfa_Scud said:


> clipped....
> There's a golf course (if you have silly trousers & a pink diamond jumper  ), but I think you'd be better spending your time on the beach or snoozing!
> I had a great couple of pints of Guiness though


Ooooooh Hezza can just see you in a pair of Rupert Bear breeks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

A lovely little Island, but have not seen any campsites apart from the one up the hill which has statics on it. Don't know if they have any pitches, but you could call them on 01475 530 370 (no website).

Nice for walking, golf, cycle round the island, sitting around if weather is nice. 

It also has a small Marine Biology Centre (have not been in since I was kid) run by Glasgow University.

We quite often go over for the day and walk round the island.

David


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

carolgavin said:


> Alfa_Scud said:
> 
> 
> > clipped....
> ...


Now Now :!: thats a very old fashioned view of golfers attire - I mean you only have to look at Ian Poulter to see that times have moved on  maybe not :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We are planning on a few days on Bute in June (giving Cumbrae a miss), is Bute good for cycling/walking? The plan then is to head for Mull of Kintyre and maybe stop at Tayinloan a few days with a possible day trip to Gigha island with the bikes - is it worth it?
We then plan to have a week savouring the delights of Arran.
Glad for any tips/advice (sorry to hijack your thread Hezbez :wink: )


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

If you are going to Bute you should visit Mount Stuart House. It is one of the best Country Houses we have ever visited. Try Scalpsie Bay for a nice beach with plenty of seals.

Gigha is well worth taking the bikes to, as it is pretty flat with some lovely scenery.

But remember the midges are about in June, so if no wind take a couple of head nets. You will get them in any walking/outdoor shop in the West of Scotland.

David


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> (sorry to hijack your thread Hezbez :wink: )


No problem, hijack away :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice one,  
Clangers, I can tell by your choice of vehicle that you have excellent taste :wink: so can you reccomend any good eateries in them there necks of woods?
Oh and we are well aware of the voracious appetites of the wee midgies at that time of year, it's all part of the challenge :lol:


----------

